# Snowfall Totals Posted!!!



## soulrider1979 (Nov 20, 2006)

I just saw the snowfall totals on accuweather. The madman posted them this morning. Id say this is a double round for me!! 12" called for Philly- gitr done!!!!


----------



## Joshjeepcj7 (Dec 24, 2006)

*re:*

i heard the same thing we are due for some white stuff


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

12-18" for my area 

..fingers crossed...


----------



## prostreetcamaro (Feb 10, 2007)

I must be blind. Where are you guys seeing this? I put in my zip and it gives no totals. My zip is 10855.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Soon as you log on look to the left of the screen where it says BLOGS scroll down to snow totals.



Brad
RCGM


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

Put in your city and state i had the same problem.
Mike


----------



## Rickco (Dec 5, 2006)

Could some one please post the link? I'd like to check it out. 

Thanx

Rick


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*here*

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=43826


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

*Totals:*

Totals:

*Starting from West to East...

Omaha, NE - 6
Des Monies - 6
Chicago - 5
St. Louis - 2 with mix
Springfield, Il - 6
Fort Wayne - 6
Indianapolis - 8
Dayton - 6
Cincinnati - 5 with mix
Columbus - 8
Cleveland - 10
Charleston, WV 5 and ice
Wheeling, Wv 6 and mix
Detroit - 2
Pittsburgh - 8 mix
State College - 10
Altoona - 12
Johnstown - 14
Scranton - 12-18
Erie - 5
Harrisburg/York - 16
Philly 12 some mix
New York 12 some mix
Long Island 4-8 some mix
Atlantic city - 5 mix
Washington 12
Baltimore 12
Northern New Jersey - 12-18
Allentown - 12-18
Boston 12
Hartford - 12-18
Portland, me - 12
Binghamton - 8
Albany - 6
Elmira - 6
Hagerstown, MD 12-16
Roanoke - 6-12
Richmond - 4-6 mix
Norfolk - 3 mix
Providence - 12 mix

North Carolina to Kentucky on South Rain and perhaps some ice.

*


----------



## prostreetcamaro (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks guys! Well I am between washington and baltimore so it looks like around 12" for me. By tomorrow we should have a better idea of what the real expectations will be.


----------



## greatlawns (Oct 24, 2006)

I still can't find where it shows the snowfall totals for different towns :realmad: 

I looked under blogs, but it doesn't list snowfall totals this way, just a map showing estimates...help!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

WTF, last night we were right in the 12+ and close to the 18+ line, now im on the 12-18 and the 6-12 like!! damn, this is really gettin lousy, itll probably friggin rain. I know, 6 inches is a great storm still, but, when someone is saying we are gonna get close to two feet, i get psyched!!!!! I just really want 12" so i can make more money from it!


----------



## prostreetcamaro (Feb 10, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;369852 said:


> WTF, last night we were right in the 12+ and close to the 18+ line, now im on the 12-18 and the 6-12 like!! damn, this is really gettin lousy, itll probably friggin rain. I know, 6 inches is a great storm still, but, when someone is saying we are gonna get close to two feet, i get psyched!!!!! I just really want 12" so i can make more money from it!


Looks like its going to be a bust for us here in DC and Baltimore. Yesterday it said 12" and now today its down to 2-4 and they is "If that"


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;369852 said:


> WTF, last night we were right in the 12+ and close to the 18+ line, now im on the 12-18 and the 6-12 like!! damn, this is really gettin lousy, itll probably friggin rain. I know, 6 inches is a great storm still, but, when someone is saying we are gonna get close to two feet, i get psyched!!!!! I just really want 12" so i can make more money from
> it!


The graphic I saw on Accuweather shows us in the 18+ inch range. Too early to call bit there is still hope.


----------



## den327 (Jan 5, 2007)

The weather guessers really SUCK.Why Bother forecasting when you never get it right.I dont think DC and baltimore are going to get over 2 inches.1 day ago they were saying a foot.Here in Forked River they were saying major winter storm with over a foot and mentioned the "B' word.Now how about an inch or two.2 words for all the forecasters and it's not merry christmas.All the Hype and madness with people rushing out buying salt,shovels,plows etc. and then notta.I should have been a weatherman.You cant get fired or they would all be.


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

Haha I hear ya there. Yesterday they said we will get at LEAST 8". Now we are at 2-4. What a joke.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

I was in the 18"+ range about 5 hours ago...now its 3-6.

Oh well...can't win em all. Shoul dbe used to it by now.


----------

